# Team Columbia dominating the tour!



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

good to see an awesome bike reigning supreme :thumbsup:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

It the riders not the bikes that make a strong team  

Cavendish could be riding a '70s vintage Schwinn Orange Krate and still kick butt.


----------



## joe_blow (Jul 16, 2008)

Retro Grouch said:


> It the riders not the bikes that make a strong team
> 
> Cavendish could be riding a '70s vintage Schwinn Orange Krate and still kick butt.



i dunno about that...he'd win on any modern high end bike...but it still doesnt bother me that hes on a giant :thumbsup: 

being an owner of a giant myself of course


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah hes an awesome guy i had a chance last year to ride with the t-mobile team and they stuck around for a little lunch party i got to talk with mark cavendish and hes super nice and he really is that fast ive never seen anything like it


----------

